# Wonder what james got jimmy for fathers day?



## Winchester356 (Jun 17, 2012)

I hope nothing.


----------



## atvguns (Jun 18, 2012)

Them guys probably hug each other all the way to the bank with the money they make on that show acting stupid.


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 18, 2012)

atvguns said:


> Them guys probably hug each other all the way to the bank with the money they make on that show acting stupid.



and disability.


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 18, 2012)

fubar2 said:


> and disability.



Injun Joe told me what ya see is what ya get. And I really believe him.


----------



## missouriboy (Jun 18, 2012)

maybe a punch in the face :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Fifelaker (Jun 19, 2012)

Chicken flavored gator repellent:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## luvatenor (Jun 22, 2012)

Fifelaker said:


> Chicken flavored gator repellent:hmm3grin2orange:



Hopefully a brain, but I don't know if any intelligent form of life would fit in that Cro Magnon head of his.


----------

